# How Many Words Can You Make Out Of The UserName Above Yours



## Ricci (Jan 28, 2008)

The title sais it all, simply list as many words as you can out of the username above yours. With me I shall start with myself and whoever can carry it on.. I made this thread simply for people who are bored, people who want to test themselves etc. Just a little fun so here goes..

Boring:

Born

ring

rig

rob

nob

gin

PS I know my username is a hard one

Bump lol common people!


----------



## Karren (Jan 28, 2008)

Hahahaha.... You should change your name first so I have something to work with!!! Lol

Ricci

Ric - short for Richard

CC - Carbon copy

CIR - carbon Isetope Ratio

I


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 28, 2008)

rent

hut

ton

hare

rare

rant

not

on

the

net

ok im done for now there are so many more though, this was fun

my name is usless the next person can use my old username "alittlebit"


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, we'll go with "alittlebit"

A

Bit

Little

It

Lite

Lit

Tile

Tale

Teal

Belt

Bat

Bit

Bite

Lab

Tab

Table

Tattle

Title

Bleat

Late

Latte

I'm still thinking though!


----------



## SmearedMascara (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll bite...

aqua

A

hail

haul

qua

I ...


----------



## missmelaniem (Jan 31, 2008)

Car

care

mass

smear

ear

red

scam

rare

ream

scar

I know there are many more that I have missed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acneXpert (Feb 2, 2008)

miss

man

mam

name

lame

male

mile

smile

seem

seen

seal

men

mime

emma

ale

sale

............


----------



## -VC- (Feb 2, 2008)

acneXpert:


acne
expert
pert
trax (not a word, but a MAC e/s and this is a makeup forum...



)
cane
ace
can
ane (Scottish for one



)
exert
Peter
peer
tree
exact
excerpt
percent
carpet
center
centre
create
entrap
except
expect
nectar
parent
recent
prance
crane
crate
creep
crepe
tax
acre
apex
near
neat
neater
tear
tape
arc
rant
tap
tar
pane
pear
preen
race
tea
extra
ape
apt
pact
ern
nap
tan
repent
etna
cerate
all I can think of for now, might come back later lol


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 6, 2008)

car

van

rain

can

ran

that's all I can think of now, I don't think I'm good at this game


----------



## boopie (Feb 12, 2008)

krazykid90

ray

day

kid

rid

yak

irk

yard

dark

ark


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

boo

pie

boop

poo

bop

poi

oboe

eb


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yourleoqueen

your

queen

our

noel

role

eel

you

ole

one

eye


----------



## internetchick (Mar 29, 2008)

vole

And that's it.


----------



## mssheddy (Mar 29, 2008)

Internetchick

Internet

Chick

In

Net

Chic

hit

tern

rent

tent

heck

hick

it

in

nit

tin

tire

retire

ick

enter

cheer

kin

knee

ten

teen

I

tick

neck

tie

I know there are more, but thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## valley (Apr 2, 2008)

shed

sheds

mess

messy

eddy

ed

eds

hem

hems

he

hey

she

dye

dyes

yes

dem (short for democrat)

dems (short for democrats)

ems (short for emergency medical service)

ess (as is curve)

shem (name of Noah's son in the Bible)

Thats all I can find.


----------



## boopie (Apr 2, 2008)

all

yell

ale

yea

veal


----------



## irkenfetus (Apr 5, 2008)

pie

boo

bop

poo


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 8, 2008)

irkenfetus

fetus

irk

ken (the name)

feet

eek

set

fur

ten

net

rust

turk

use

us

sun

fun

fin

fester

rest

nest

fern

turn

surf

turf

And, that's all for now.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 8, 2008)

Midnight Blue:

Mid

Night

Blue

Bule

Dim

Nigh

nit

big

dig

tin

time

bin

mini

bite

I'm still thinking too!


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ray

Nay

Pay

Rip

Lip

Near

Pear

Year


----------



## aney (Apr 8, 2008)

goddes

god

dog

GED

sod


----------



## Sandy22 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm kind of stumped...

aney

nay

ya


----------



## magneticheart (May 4, 2008)

Sandy22 hard one lol

Sand

Sad

day

say

and

nay

dan


----------



## Freya (May 6, 2008)

magnetic

heart

image

eat

earth

nice

game

hat

mat

cat

train

treat

item

art

mice

tie

hi

rice

race

mate

cheat

rich


----------



## Sheikah (May 6, 2008)

Freya

yer

are

fry

far

fray

aye

ray


----------



## bulbul (May 6, 2008)

She

He

Is


----------



## Xx Leanne xX (May 12, 2008)

bull

bulb

?


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 19, 2008)

lean

an

eel

lane

ale

hmmm... that is all i think!


----------



## Barbette (May 20, 2008)

kdmakeuparts

trap, kart, mart, mark, dam, up, map, park, put, puk, turk, krate, mask, smak, rat, rap, rake, dart, darts, prude, sue, sum, musk, kate, stud, dusk, duke, tramp, pus, mate, tame, me, at, ramp, part, tram, mute, dame, step, pest, puke, kast, stake, mast

That was a fun one to do






I am sure there are a myriad more options, but now I want to move on!


----------



## la angela (May 25, 2008)

babe, tea, bet, pet, par, bar, dart, dab, bab, pad, rape, rap, rad, duo, pox, box, tote, pot, bot, bate, pat, bat, art, part, ate, beat, rat, rate, rated, pea, rab, bard, pard, beer, pear, peer, tear, deer, dear, bear, tred, bed, trap, tape, drape, brat, drop, tore, pore, bore, dot, dote, drab...

omg so many words!!! I think my brain's done.. =P


----------



## nicemoments (May 29, 2008)

la angela

angel angle gel lag leg nag gal gala gale gall anal LAN gage


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 29, 2008)

nicemoments

nice

moments

mom

mint

mice

since

ice

tie

mit

sin

come

cent

cents

sit

set

stem

mine

ten

sent

toe

toes

men

snot


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 3, 2008)

Gloss

loss

glob

lob

lab

labs

log

logs

slob

slobs

Goy

soy

boy

boys

gab

gabby

bag

bags

sag

sags

lag

lags

saggy

gal

gals

bay

say

says

baby

lass

glass

glassy

sass

sassy

bass

ass

globs


----------



## typicalblonde (Jun 26, 2008)

NEWYORLATIN

nor

ear

or

it

walt

near

year

tear

tone

one

won

ton

ran

tan

nan

ten

yen

own

rent

lent

went

wore

tore

wale

wail

tail

nail

rale

rail

role

rent

rant

owen

owe

awe

any

an

yo

write

wrote

rat

row

rot

tiny

latino

newly

yarn

nearly

new

latin

tin

at

in

nit

nat

now

not

taylor

wet

war

60 thats all i can find for now...

my eyes are atrtin to play tricks now....was great craic tho


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

Typicalblonde

Type

lap

pie

pill

toe

doll

Pile

Clone

Alone

Table

Peat

Eat

Beat

Ate

Late

Bite

Nite

Clap

nap

land

and

tan

Lite

Lit

Code

Paid

Aid

Laid

Lean

Clean

Lead

Bead

Con

Coin

Blade

Able

Clot

Dot

Pot

Lot

Cot

Done

Tone

Cone

One

Ton

Bail

Pale

Pail

Tale

Tail

Late

Yet

Bet

Pet

Bit

Call

All

Tall

Ball

Yap

Plat

Plate

Plaid

Loan

Tone

Bone

Pity

Bloate

Pic

Boy

Coy

Toy

Dye

Tie

Bye

Die

Cold

Bold

Told

Node

Cod

Pod

Pit

Pal

Tall

Tap

Blot

Pot

Dip

Tip

Dill

Lip

Pat

Tap

Plot

Load

Toad

Pail

Ail

Tail

Cat

Deal

Teal

Pile

Tile

Laid

I'm sure there's more but for now this is bout it.


----------



## rodenbach (Jan 29, 2009)

Bridge

bride

ride

grid

bid

rid

dig

big

rig

beg

bird

brie

dire

bred

ridge

red

bed

reb

I'm sure there's more, but that's all I see for now.


----------



## GillT (Feb 19, 2009)

rodenbach

I'll have a go:

be

an

rod

red

den

bed

ad

herb

bar

bra

nod

hen

cod

and

car

corn

can

ban

hand

band

cad

bad

had

do

road

ah

don

cab

dab

bread

dear

care

bare

bear

dare

bend

node

card

darn

adorn

ben

deb

^shortenings of benjamin and deborah

ned - would that count?

There are probably others but I can't see them just now.

You won't get much from my username on here so take your pick from my others: *Seamless Vision* or *Pointless*.


----------



## CDazz (Mar 20, 2009)

Gill T

ill

gill

it

till

lit


----------



## Dawn (May 12, 2009)

CDazz

cad


----------

